# Austin, TX weekend trip



## brangeloo (May 15, 2018)

I will be in Austin soon for a Job interview (fingers crossed), and I'm looking for some places to check out for sunset Friday, or Sunrise/mid-day on Saturday. 

I'm staying downtown near the convention center and will have a rental car. 

Any locations, or meetups welcome


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2018)

you should visit Blacks BBQ.


----------



## LostBoy1 (May 17, 2018)

It's a little bit of a drive but I would recommend going to Enchanted Rock. It can be fairly busy at times so be aware.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2018)

Lake Travis. I can't remember name of restaurant but it overlooks the Lake and is up pretty high.


----------



## paigew (May 17, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Lake Travis. I can't remember name of restaurant but it overlooks the Lake and is up pretty high.



That’s the oasis, but far from him! Check out Mt. bonnell for sunset! It’s the highest point in Austin! I’ve lived here my whole life, happy to help! You may enjoy castle hill graffiti park too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (May 17, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Lake Travis. I can't remember name of restaurant but it overlooks the Lake and is up pretty high.



That’s the oasis, but far from him! Check out Mt. bonnell for sunset! It’s the highest point in Austin! I’ve lived here my whole life, happy to help! You may enjoy castle hill graffiti park too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2018)

paigew said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Travis. I can't remember name of restaurant but it overlooks the Lake and is up pretty high.
> ...


I guess. I drive a lot and 18 miles is s puddle jump for me.


----------



## paigew (May 17, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


ahhhh but you are forgetting the amazing austin traffic. It would probably take him an hour to get there :/


----------



## paigew (May 17, 2018)

Here are some pics! Excuse the ones of Mt. Bonnell...they were from over 5 years ago LOL

top: Butler park, middle: Castle hill, bottom: mt bonnell


----------



## jcdeboever (May 17, 2018)

paigew said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...


Now that you mention it, I kind of recall that. I only lived there a little over a year. What a cool town. But man, it was bloddy hot there. Great music as I recall. I seem to remember a huge motorcycle event as well. Then all those bats taking off a sunset.


----------



## paigew (May 17, 2018)

Yes the bats are amazing! I don't mind the heat, it was 90 this weekend and we spent the day on the river. [emoji119][emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

